
Junky TV is making people dumber, more likely to support populist politicians - myinnerbanjo
https://www.niemanlab.org/2019/07/junky-tv-is-actually-making-people-dumber-and-more-likely-to-support-populist-politicians/
======
Fjolsvith
Yeah ... right. As if you would only support a "bumbling" populist politician
if you were "dumber".

But, I guess you could use this to blame it all on Hollywood.

